# Growth Hormone (serum) Novotropin HGH



## PFM

Many of you guys know about my history testing HGH for legitimacy and potency. For those guys and gals that don't know here is my legacy.

After throwing away my hard earned money not once but 3 times on fake GH I decided to make sure I found reliable SRC's and tested everything (even testing the brands proven to be legit). I have from test one shared all my results, I now have a new brand to report great news: Novotropin.

All tests followed a strict protocol to ensure not only legitimacy was accurate but also the potency brand to brand, test to test. All blood draws were taken 12 hours fasted, 3 hours to 3hours 15min (MAX) post injection of 5iu's SQ.

Novotropin scored an impressive 8.2 !!!

In order of highest Growth Hormone, Serum measured in ng/ml

Riptropin           10.4
Elitropin              8.7
Novotropin          8.2
Serostim             7.7
Generic               3.3

The other 5 100% bunk test results include Kigs, Kigs Gold, Kigs NQK, and two blue top generics.

Hyges are next on the list, just waiting for my guy to hand over a vial to test.

Hope this helps.

CFM


----------



## Curiosity

thanks PFM! We appreciate you taking the time to share this information with us. Looking forward to the results from hyges.


----------



## PFM

I'll add to my experience these notes:

 I am a "low responder", however, having multiple test for comparison provides all the reference required to determine potency brand to brand.

 Novotropin was typical of Sero's and Huma regarding the CTS I experienced. For those who suffer from Riptropin CTS, yes Novos are your pick over Rips.

 To not complicate my above statement: Rips are great GH and always test highest of all Chinese and possibly even USA Pharma, in this same sentence I'll inform one and all: Humatrope is the the best GH I've used, Sero's are second, both are USA Pharma. I am one of a % of Rips users that suffer severe CTS (and no it's NOT because they are stronger, I've adjusted the dose to make this determination) I've talked to other guys with this same CTS issues and it's agreed Rips cause a different (more painful) CTS.


----------



## SAD

I think you'd love the Hyges, PFM.  Not the sample you're going to test, but I mean if you were to make them your staple GH for a while, you'd love them.  I got better results and far less sides from the hyges that I ran last summer vs. the eli's I'm running now.


----------



## PFM

SAD said:


> I think you'd love the Hyges, PFM.  Not the sample you're going to test, but I mean if you were to make them your staple GH for a while, you'd love them.  I got better results and far less sides from the hyges that I ran last summer vs. the eli's I'm running now.



Interesting you mention the Eli's and sides. In that time frame of this CTS and water issues I was having Eli's were involved. IMO high reading on Serum isn't relative to the best HGH.


----------



## SAD

PFM said:


> Interesting you mention the Eli's and sides. Inthat time frame of this CTS and water issues I was having Eli's were involved.



Iu per iu, the eli's swell my hands and feet twice as much, and the lethargy is three-fold.  Right now I'm running 3.33iu on non-training days and 10iu on ME days (only 3 times every two weeks) of the eli's, and I'm getting sides that are equivalent to when I was running 10-20iu per day of the Hyges last summer.  I made a sample order of 3 kits of eli's, and while I'm sure they have a decent amount of GH in them, when they are gone (less than a week) they will be replaced by another brand.  Next up is Rips for the first time.




PFM said:


> IMO high reading on Serum isn't relative to the best HGH.



Agreed.  It is definitely a factor and will let you know if you have any growth hormone in your powder or not, but impurities/sides (I feel they are directly related personally) can overshadow high GH content.


----------



## PFM

SAD said:


> Iu per iu, the eli's swell my hands and feet twice as much, and the lethargy is three-fold.  Right now I'm running 3.33iu on non-training days and 10iu on ME days (only 3 times every two weeks) of the eli's, and I'm getting sides that are equivalent to when I was running 10-20iu per day of the Hyges last summer.  I made a sample order of 3 kits of eli's, and while I'm sure they have a decent amount of GH in them, when they are gone (less than a week) they will be replaced by another brand.  Next up is Rips for the first time.
> 
> Brother I had the swelling so severe I didn't sleep more them 20 minutes at a time for several weeks AFTER I stopping using them. Unfortunately Rips do the same thing to me. Hope you have better luck if you choose Rips.
> 
> Agreed.  It is definitely a factor and will let you know if you have any growth hormone in your powder or not, but impurities/sides (I feel they are directly related personally) can overshadow high GH content.



Brother I had the swelling so severe I didn't sleep more them 20 minutes at a time for several weeks AFTER I stopping using them. Unfortunately Rips do the same thing to me. I am concerned you are one of the guys like myself and marginal % of others that experience this bed reaction to "whatever else is in Ei's and Rips" Hope you have better luck if you choose Rips.


----------



## pirovoliko

Enjoying rips at the moment.  But interested in US PG.  Great comparative thread.


----------



## SAD

PFM said:


> Brother I had the swelling so severe I didn't sleep more them 20 minutes at a time for several weeks AFTER I stopping using them. Unfortunately Rips do the same thing to me. I am concerned you are one of the guys like myself and marginal % of others that experience this bed reaction to "whatever else is in Ei's and Rips" Hope you have better luck if you choose Rips.



Man I hope not.  I've got a kit of rips on the way, plus another 6 that should be here sometime in late Novemeber.  Really hoping that somehow, someway, I don't react to the rips like I am to the eli's.  If I do, I suppose I'll just run low dose until I can replace them and sell the rest.  I've got a powerlifting meet in early December and need my grip for it, so staying away from the damn swelling is key.


----------



## 63Vette

I love the Rips I am on right now. They, like all Rips, can bloat you if you are not watching your sodium intake but they are quite good. I usually take 5iu ed and with these tried like a bitch to run 5 but the sides were too much so I am running 4iu ed.

Currently the Hyges are supposed to be good but when these kits were ordered the Rips tested better. It changes from time to time. The most important thing is to make sure you are getting legit GH. To me, that means straight from HK or TP or one of his reshippers for Dom.

GH is the hardest, messiest, most expensive part of the game IMO. That being said a good long two year run of GH is a great way to start a BB career!

Much Respect!
Vette


----------



## transcend2007

Hey Mike, any chance you've tested Tev-Tropin.  Many of the hrt clinics perscribe them (and I have been on them 20 months).

I've gotten rips recently and personally believe they may be better.  I would love to hear how Tev's test out as they are human grade gh from Israel.


----------



## suncom3

do most hrt clinics prescribe hgh,is  tev tropin ever covered by insurance in injury circumstances?


----------



## saltylifter

thanks for the knowledge on these. I been wanting to add some HGH to my training maybe novotropin is what I need.


----------



## gymrat827

suncom3 said:


> do most hrt clinics prescribe hgh,is  tev tropin ever covered by insurance in injury circumstances?



id be shocked to see an insurance company cover GH.  

But GL


----------

